

Real-time Speech encoding (G711, Speex, AMR in Javascript) - jpemartins
http://bamboo.av.it.pt/

======
cgoncalves
No need to install/use any app besides my web browser? Well done, sir!

------
gnclmorais
Wow... Just. Wow.

------
pmferreira
Nicely done!

